# i think my 240sx is on crack



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

whenever i slam on the gas from a full stop, my 240sx doesn't takes off, but it does kicks in when i hit 2nd gear. now i don't know if that's how it is or something is wrong with my car. please help...
(it's a/t just in case this info is relevant)


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

sounjds like ur tranny going bad ... change the atf and see if it still does it. if it does that gear is going out


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Is the clutch slipping?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

the clutch isn't going out because he has an A/T. 

the reason you're slow off the line in your A/T, is simply because you have an A/T. that's why they're commonly referred to as "slushboxes". you should know this already. 

regardless of wheter you have a A/T or M/T, you shouldn't be "slamming" on the gas. that's a great way to send your car to the junkyard.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I was thinking about that right after I hit send...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

esyip: well, first of all, i really don't know anything about cars. why do you think i ask too many questions?!?

thanks to everybody though for the info


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

if you don't know anything about cars, why are you treating yours like shit? oh yeah, that's right. because you don't know anything about cars. my bad. 

go to www.howstuffworks.com and LEARN! 

lol, you're thanking everyone else BUT me. and i'm the one that actually gave you information that pertained to YOUR car and explained why, in general terms.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

i did thank everybody and that includes you! get with the program man...


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

The gear is most likely gong out. Put the tranny in first, (shifter all the way to the bottom), and see if it still does it. You might have to rebild it. 

I thought "slushbox" was refering to a manual and a "granny shifter" was a Auto. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

"granny shifter"?! lol, PLEASE tell me you're not getting that from TF&TF!!!!

no, slushbox is in reference to an A/T. 

and "granny shifter", LOL, is just what it sounds like.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

come on now, granny shifting relating to an automatic and slushbox relating to a manual? what is this world coming to? i thought all that was just common sense. but hey, since we're talking about trannies and such, can anyone tell me what "heel-and-toe" shifting is? i hear it used quite often, mostly in things that have to do with racing, which i dont do so any info would be nice.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

heel & toe shifting is mostly used on the track (auto-x). it's used to take a turn at higher speeds, by downshifting, and rev-matching. that's really the most basic and simplest way to explain it. again, www.howstuffworks.com might have a little Q&A about it.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Anyway you look at it, you are supposed to hel-to-toe downshift whenever you downshift, or you clutch will pay. 
Back to topic, my 1st gen DSM had the dreaded sluchbox. If you want to get off the line, DO NOT DO A NEUTRAL DROP!! I'll strip the torque converter of it's fins in no time flat!! 
What you want to do is firmly press the brakes, then hit the gas. Don't stomp it. Just press on it until your at full throttle. When the revs stop rising, let off the brakes really quick. Make sure you start off in low gear. BTW, this will break down tranny fluid. DO NOT do this if your tranny is in rough shape, or you can say goodbye to it and hello to a min. $1300 bill.


----------

